# Headliner



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to know if anyone has replaced their headliner in their car. Mine is begining to fall down. If anyone has replaced theirs can you help tell me how you did it.

Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok you need to take off the front side pillars (the plastic) , then the side pillars, and on mine there are 4 plastic retainer clips on the back. Then it should come out. 
Then you have to remove the old head liner and pad if it is messed up also. Then get some spray adhiesive spray down the headliner board and start in the middle and flatten out towards the ends. 
If anyone else has any other precautions, or ideas they want to share plz be my guest. But this is how i would do it if mine where messing up.
Or you could take a can of spray adhiesive cut small holes in the bubbles in your headliner and spray some of the glue into the hole and faltten out. The only thing wrong with this is, it might be streached out a lil bit so it might not smoothen out right.

Hope this helps out.........


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for your help Nostrodomas.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem bud.... If you happen to run into any problem just let me know and ill see if i can help ya with it. 

Oh yea, use 3m spray glue. Its the best.


----------

